# cubs



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

are there any cub cadet tractors eqivulant to the size of a 4100 john deere


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

may be l will look


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks bud


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

could not find the 4100 but the 4110 is close


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

they dont make 4100 ne more


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...pecscompare.view.servlets.SpecsCompareServlet


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

crap


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

MANUFACTURER
MODEL 
4110 Cub Cadet
7200 Gear, 7205 HST 

Engine Mitsubishi 

Manufacturer Yanmar 3TNE74 Natural 

Aspiration Natural 3 / 68.6 (1.1) 

Cylinders/Displacement, cu. in. (liters) 3 / 61 (1.0) Cast in Block 

Cylinder Liners Cast in Block 5.3 (20) 

Standard 5.8 (22) 17.5 (13)/16 (11.9)@2500 

Performance 20 (14.9) 

Advertised PTO HP (kW) @ Rated RPM 17 (12) / 17 (12) @ 2650 Partially Sync 6/2 

Official PTO HP (kW) @ Rated RPM 17 (12) / 17 (12) @ 2650 HST / 2 Range 

@ Standard PTO @ Eng RPM 17 (12) / 17 (12) @ 2650 No 

Maximum @ Eng RPM 17 (12) / 17 (12) @ 2650 Partial 

Engine Gross HP(kW) @ Rated Speed 20 (14.9) @ 2650 No / Treadle Pedal 

Fuel Use, U.S.Gal/hr & HP hr/gal at: Mid-2000 [email protected] 

Transmission Category 1 

Std Transmission; Forward/Reverse Sliding Gear/Collar Shft.8/4 980 (444) 

Opt Transmission; Forward/Reverse HST / 2 Range Spur Gear 

Left-Hand Reverser No Yes 

On-The-Go Shifting (Yes/No/Partial) No Rigid 

Direction Reverser; Forward/Reverse No / Twin Touch Straddle 

Clutch; Wet/Dry Dry / None Fender / Left Hand Side 

Creeper No 57.9 (1470) 

Power Take-Off (PTO) 7.2 (2.2) 

Standard Tran Dr ORC -4110 Gear 1964 (891) 

Optional Independent -4110 HST 1964 (891) 

Speeds @ RPM Mid - 2100, rear - 540 @2650 6 - 12 R1 

Control Trans.Driven 4110Gear/Independent4110HST 9.5 - 16 R1 

Hydraulics Yes 

Type Open Center Yes 

Standard 7.4 (28) Flanged 

Rated Flow @ One SCV Steering 2.3 (8.7) Japan 

Max Output @ SCV Couplers GPM (L/M) Implement 5.1 (19.3)


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

but its 20 hp deisel if u need to kno lol 4wd hydrostatic


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it F**Ked up


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what did


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

sorry just got to Deere's web site and compare the two


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol okay


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

I think I know where there's a 7205 new. I'll follow up on it if you have an interest. The 7000 mitsubishi tractors were replaced in the lineup over the last year with the domestic 7000 and the 7500 mitsu models. The 7205 was a hydro 4 wheel drive. In fact I have a loader in stock for one.
Regards


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks!!! just searching out my options


----------

